

Offer HN: Will answer questions about UX and product design  - amirkhella

Inspired by those who gave back to HN, I've decided to answer all questions about user experience and product design over the next 24 hours. You can ask anything, but the more specific the better.<p>I come from a pure engineering background, and found my way into user experience through curiosity, passion, doing a graduate degree in Human Computer Interaction, and working as PM in a large organization (still recovering from that last one).<p>I've worked with over 13 startups over the past couple of years to [re]design their products. The list includes DocVerse (acquired), UStream, Delve Networks (acquired), blist, and several others.<p>I am currently working on my own product, but I do miss helping others with their design challenges.<p>Email me your questions at amir.khella@gmail.com and I will do my best to answer them in a timely manner.  If I don't know the answer, I probably know someone who does. It will be a good education for both of us.<p>Happy Turkey Day everyone!
======
mishmash
Two questions I've been struggling a bit with lately...

1) Are widescreen layouts acceptable yet?

2) As long as the UI stays snappy, how much CPU usage is it okay to use?

~~~
amirkhella
1) If by wide screen you mean requiring a horizontal scrollbar, the answer is
no. I have yet to see a good UI that's wider than a single page. If you mean
layouts that fill screen width, I've had some success there (Photo
sharing/video sharing websites with grid content are good examples)

2) As little as possible. A typical reaction/animation time should not take
more than 300 ms. The key is to test it on slow machines and connections, and
optimize for that delay.

~~~
mishmash
Thanks for the insights.

1) And yeah I mean full width fluid layouts w/ no scrollers.

> The key is to test it on slow machines and connections, and optimize for
> that delay.

That's harder. My current machines are a Westmere MP and an i7 MBP. I don't
currently have any slower machines setup to test on.

